# Open Suse Some Problem Yaar



## 100.dx (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey I Install Open Suse Distributed By Digit This Month 
When I Change My Wallpaper It Gives A White Wallpaper On My Desktop Whats The Problem
And  I Wana Increase Boot Time Only  5 Seconds  Suse Automatically Started I Wana Increase Time When I Computer Started I Dont Get Much To Choose Windows Aur Linux Plz Tell
And How Can Ii Configure My Modem In Open Suse


----------



## bharat_r (Nov 3, 2007)

The answer for ur 2nd & 3rd question is YaST.
 YaSt is the control center of Suse(like control panel of Windows).

Go to YaST->System->Boot Loader
Go to the Boot Loader Installation tab.Click on Boot Loader Options.Change the timeout to the desired value.
(See screenshots)

*img452.imageshack.us/img452/57/snapshot1yy5.th.jpg


Or you can also make Windows as ur default OS.Just select windows,move it up & click on Set as Default.

*img452.imageshack.us/img452/2950/snapshot2py6.th.jpg


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 7, 2007)

On searching Net connection on  Open Suse I found so may thread, but I am unable to solve my problem. Hence I decided to write in this thread instead of creating new thread.

I have installed Open Suse 10.3 from this month Digit DVD, just for leaning and take test of New OS. Now my most prefered thing is Net Connection, which I am unable to configure.

I have a BSNL BB conection through DSL Modem (LAN). Modem Model : Utstarcom(UT300R2U). Now what is the step by step procedure to configure the DSL connection. I tried my best to configure the DSL, but all are in vain.
After configuring it shows a icon at the status bar which indicated that "net connection is wired through eth0), but the icon is not glowing also not open any web sites. 
Thanks is advance.

{{EXPERIMENT MAKES A PERSON EXPERT)
Dont know who says that.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 7, 2007)

need to use "yast" manager to configure pppoe  connxn.then use kinternet shortcut for dialer.pls move this thread to opensource section.the solution is somewhere in oss section given by @nucleuscore.

MOD please move to OSS section.



			
				100.dx said:
			
		

> Hey I Install Open Suse Distributed By Digit This Month
> When I Change My Wallpaper It Gives A White Wallpaper On My Desktop Whats The Problem
> And  I Wana Increase Boot Time Only  5 Seconds  Suse Automatically Started I Wana Increase Time When I Computer Started I Dont Get Much To Choose Windows Aur Linux Plz Tell
> And How Can Ii Configure My Modem In Open Suse


you need to edit lilo/grub conffiles to increase  waiting to boot seconds.
internal modems may not work in Linux as they are made for windows or "winmodems".
reg white screen,whats ya configuration.are ur graphics driver detected and installed.that all matters.


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 11, 2007)

How to access drive/folder/files etc in Linux Open Suse 10.3. like Ubuntu/kubuntu etc.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 11, 2007)

This thread is all muddled. Please search the forums before posting


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 11, 2007)

I think u dont know the answer. If u know the answer please provide the thread link here.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 11, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> I think u dont know the answer. If u know the answer please provide the thread link here.



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72409

Just remember to set your lan card to DHCP, and tick the enable device control for non root user via KInternet



			
				100.dx said:
			
		

> Hey I Install Open Suse Distributed By Digit This Month
> When I Change My Wallpaper It Gives A White Wallpaper On My Desktop Whats The Problem
> And  I Wana Increase Boot Time Only  5 Seconds  Suse Automatically Started I Wana Increase Time When I Computer Started I Dont Get Much To Choose Windows Aur Linux Plz Tell
> And How Can Ii Configure My Modem In Open Suse



To configure your boot manager
1. Open yast
2. System->boot loader
3. Select your default os and click set as default
4. Click on boot loader installation tab, and in that click on boot loader options, the last entry there is the countdown in seconds

Make you changes, click ok, finish

If you want me to attempt to fix your problem with your wallpaper you will have to type in English. I cannot follow what your problem exactly is. Its very irritating to decipher bad posts, as if I have nothing better to do in my life. Its not fashionable to type with spelling mistakes.


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 11, 2007)

> NucleusKore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 12, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> > I think you have not got my point. I have asked for "How to access windows OS DRIVE/FOLDER/FILES ETC" in Linus Open SUSE 1.03. What we can access automatically in Ubuntu/Kubuntu OS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 12, 2007)

@NucleusKore

Nice presentation, thnaks.

As per your guidelines while I was trying to do the same, I was unable to do the same, because the "fstab" is disable by default.
What is the wrong, I cant understand, I seek your help.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 12, 2007)

That's funny. Do one thing. Press Alt+F2, type konsole and press enter. Type the following

cat /etc/fstab

and press enter. You will have to now provide me the output, there are two ways of doing it.

1. Select all text with your mouse, click Edit->Copy, and paste the output here

OR

2. Now in konsole, click Session->print screen-> and from that drop down list select pdf and click print

You will find the output in a file named print.pdf in your home folder. Copy paste those contents here.

Here is an example of mine:

```
neville@linux-nucleuskore:~> cat /etc/fstab
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>

proc    /proc   proc    defaults        0       0
sysfs   /sys    sysfs   noauto  0       0
usbfs   /proc/bus/usb   usbfs   noauto  0       0
devpts  /dev/pts        devpts  mode=0620,gid=5 0       0
/dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_WDC_WD1600AABS-_WD-WMAP93914663-part8 /       ext3    acl,user_xattr  1       1
/dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_WDC_WD1600AABS-_WD-WMAP93914663-part7 /ubuntu ext3    defaults        1       2
/dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_WDC_WD1600AABS-_WD-WMAP93914663-part1 /windows/C      ntfs-3g defaults,user,users,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0       0
/dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_WDC_WD1600AABS-_WD-WMAP93914663-part5 /windows/D      ntfs-3g defaults,user,users,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0       0
/dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_WDC_WD1600AABS-_WD-WMAP93914663-part9 /windows/E      ntfs-3g defaults,user,users,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0       0
/dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_WDC_WD1600AABS-_WD-WMAP93914663-part6 swap    swap    defaults        0       0
debugfs /sys/kernel/debug       debugfs noauto  0       0
/dev/fd0        /media/floppy   auto    noauto,user,sync        0       0


neville@linux-nucleuskore:~>
```


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 13, 2007)

Please note I have during installation I have selected the GNOME desktop.

Here is the output of cat/etc/fstab



> skg@skg:~> cat /etc/fstab
> /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST380215A_9QZ1RTM3-part11 /                    ext3       acl,user_xattr        1 1
> /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST380215A_9QZ1RTM3-part9 swap                 swap       defaults              0 0
> proc                 /proc                proc       defaults              0 0
> ...


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 13, 2007)

Could you give me a screen shot of partitioner as in my third picture in the above post so that I can see all the partitions. As part 9 is swap and 11 is root, and you do not have a separate home partition, there should be another 5 or 6 partitions to mount. 

If you find that difficult do the following:
1.Open Konsole or Xterm
2.Type su, press enter and become root
3.Give the following command at prompt

fdisk /dev/sda

and press enter.

*img444.imageshack.us/img444/7813/snapshot2tc2.th.png

4.Then type p (to print the partition table) and press enter

*img89.imageshack.us/img89/696/snapshot3xo8.th.png

5.Then type q (to quit without saving changes)

6.Post the output here


----------



## praka123 (Nov 13, 2007)

@nucleuscore:better ask him to post the o/p of "fdisk -l"


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 13, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> @nucleuscore:better ask him to post the o/p of "fdisk -l"


Yes that's far easier


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 13, 2007)

As desired here is the screenshot

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t1365592_Screenshot.png

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t1365591_Screenshot1.png


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 13, 2007)

1. Make two new mount points in root. Open a shell, become superuser by su
2. cd /
3. For example, 
mkdir windows
mkdir other

4.You will have to add the following lines to your /etc/fstab file.

/dev/sda1 /windows/C  vfat defaults,user,users,umask=0002   0    0
/dev/sda5 /windows/D  vfat defaults,user,users,umask=0002   0    0
/dev/sda6 /windows/E  vfat defaults,user,users,umask=0002   0    0
/dev/sda7 /windows/F  vfat defaults,user,users,umask=0002   0    0
/dev/sda8 /windows/G  vfat defaults,user,users,umask=0002   0    0

And an optional
/dev/sda10 /other ext3    defaults        1       2

For that, better rename your old fstab file to something like old_fstab and note down the name somewhere, don't delete the file.
Copy paste its contents to an empty text file and add the above lines, and save it as fstab in etc folder. Note that unlike windows, no file extension is required here.
Reboot and check if you can see everything in your filesystem.

Post edited, see again


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 13, 2007)

As per your direction I have done everything but all are in vain. Still I am not able to access the drive/folder/ file etc.
I have make 2 dir viz. Windows and Other which are shown at Filesystems/windows, but the folder is empty.
Here is the screen shot of the edited file /etc/fstab 
 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t1365858_Screenshot2.png


----------



## praka123 (Nov 13, 2007)

```
/dev/sda1 /windows/C vfat defaults 0 0
```
 ^^^
@skghosh44:Sir,do as above for all windows partitions.*make sure of the words being small or capital accdngly as its needed in linux.it will work though the permissions are for root  to write.also make sure u have made those directories.as root in a terminal:


		Code:
	

cd /

 then


		Code:
	

mkdir windows;cd windows

 then


		Code:
	

mkdir C D E F G

 now,


		Code:
	

mount -a

 ^^^check for any error messages,note that down if any and post here.
after mount -a ,open nautilus file manager and browse to /windows dir to see whether it is mounted or not.
edit for "other" dir,


		Code:
	

 mkdir /other

*


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 13, 2007)

> /dev/sda1 /windows/C vfat defaults 0 0



If I run the above command, err occured as under


> bash: /dev/sda1: Permission denied



The dir made by me is "Windows" and "Other", I used the first alphabet as Capial.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 13, 2007)

edit ur /etc/fstab "windows" to "*Windows*" and do u remember u created root account while installing?unlike ubuntu(sudo),most other distros needs separate root password.u can press ALT+F2 in Gnome to get a run dialogue and run "gksu gedit /etc/fstab[/code] to edit it as root.
for mount -a,u need to open terminal run:
"su -" press enter;give root's password.and then run mount -a.


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 13, 2007)

@praka123

Now the "other" folder is working and I can access the "Kubundu" drive here.
But the "windows" folder is not working it is still empty. I make another folder viz "windows" and restarted the pc  and also edit the /etc/fstab visa versa, but the "windows" or "windows" both are empty.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 13, 2007)

post no screenshot please.open terminal and post the o/p of "fdisk -l" here.u may need root permission(su) to do this.


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 13, 2007)

Here is the o/p of fdist -l
skg:/home/skg # fdisk -l



> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
> Disk identifier: 0xc42fc42f
> ...


----------



## praka123 (Nov 13, 2007)

```
/dev/sda1  /windows/C  vfat   defaults 0 0
  /dev/sda5  /windows/D  vfat   defaults 0 0
  /dev/sda6  /windows/E  vfat   defaults 0 0
  /dev/sda7  /windows/F   vfat   defaults 0 0
  /dev/sda8  /windows/G  vfat   defaults 0 0
  /dev/sda1  /other    ext3   defaults 0 1
```
^^^^^^does ur /etc/fstab looks like this?also the directories made are exactly the same-like windows/C ,windows/D etc?
try mounting after editing ur /etc/fstab entries as above.


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 13, 2007)

There is some difference what u described with  mine.


> /dev/sda1 /windows/C vfat defaults,user,users,umask=0002 0 0
> /dev/sda5 /Windows/D vfat defaults,user,users,umask=0002 0 0
> /dev/sda6 /Windows/E vfat defaults,user,users,umask=0002 0 0
> /dev/sda7 /Windows/F vfat defaults,user,users,umask=0002 0 0
> ...


----------



## praka123 (Nov 13, 2007)

^then try mine.it works!no uid,gid mess.will post later on how u can have write access.make sure of the dir for windows,others made!


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes do note the case, what is in the fstab should be in the filesystem. If you could access the fstab button from partitioner its a lot easier. Do try again and see, select a windows partition in partitioner and click edit and see if you can access the fstab button

And I think i forgot to mention to create the C D E F G.........sheesh
You can also do that in GUI in nautilus provided you are superuser


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 14, 2007)

> @ praka123
> @ nucleusKore


Many Many thanks both of you,
Today I removed the Dir Windows/windows which was created yestarday and created created DIR as per praka123's recommendation  as windows and then C D E F I  and mount -a. But there was an error during mount -a. Unfortunately due to power failure my system gone off.
While restarted I go to filesystem/windows and found there C D E F G  and I delighted there is all the windows files are present. Now I can share all the files/audio.video etc in Open SuSe.
Thanks again to u all for taking pains to solve the problem.

Will u solve another problem please. Some where in the Open suse I read that there is a option of dialer to connect the internet i.e "kinternet". Now how to configure it. I am tried my best to solve the problem but failed. When my system starts it displays err msg as under :
 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i1367655_Untitled.gif

Presently I connect the net as under
Click double computer icon on the status bar then click "dial up connection" then "connect to BSNL vida DSL(dsl0).
Note that while I was 1st configured  the DSL during that time name the service provider as  "BSNL". Also note I have a BSNL Dataone connection.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 14, 2007)

This is a bug :-S 

Open Yast
In Yast, go to System->System Services and enable the service called "smpppd" if it is disabled

reboot


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 14, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> This is a bug :-S
> 
> Open Yast
> In Yast, go to System->System Services and enable the service called "smpppd" if it is disabled
> ...


Thanks the problem is solved.
Back to previous topic. While I tried to copy a file in the windows drive, it is failed with a error msg " you have no write permission". Now how to overcome  from this  problem.  How  to  enable write access right in the windows folder from open suse.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 14, 2007)

Please post the output of your /etc/fstab as you did earlier


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 14, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Please post the output of your /etc/fstab as you did earlier



here is the out put of /etc/fstab



> /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST380215A_9QZ1RTM3-part11 /                    ext3       acl,user_xattr        1 1
> /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST380215A_9QZ1RTM3-part9 swap                 swap       defaults              0 0
> proc                 /proc                proc       defaults              0 0
> sysfs                /sys                 sysfs      noauto                0 0
> ...


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 14, 2007)

Make it as follows, I made the lines you have to change in bold to make it easy for you:


> /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST380215A_9QZ1RTM3-part11 / ext3 acl,user_xattr 1 1
> /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST380215A_9QZ1RTM3-part9 swap swap defaults 0 0
> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
> sysfs /sys sysfs noauto 0 0
> ...



Please note it is umask and NOT unmask.
Reboot


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 14, 2007)

I change the /etc/fstab file as under, but the problem is not solved



> /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST380215A_9QZ1RTM3-part11 /                    ext3       acl,user_xattr        1 1
> /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST380215A_9QZ1RTM3-part9 swap                 swap       defaults              0 0
> proc                 /proc                proc       defaults              0 0
> sysfs                /sys                 sysfs      noauto                0 0
> ...


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 14, 2007)

Try this



> /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST380215A_9QZ1RTM3-part11 / ext3 acl,user_xattr 1 1
> /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST380215A_9QZ1RTM3-part9 swap swap defaults 0 0
> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
> sysfs /sys sysfs noauto 0 0
> ...



and if it doesn't work



> /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST380215A_9QZ1RTM3-part11 / ext3 acl,user_xattr 1 1
> /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST380215A_9QZ1RTM3-part9 swap swap defaults 0 0
> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
> sysfs /sys sysfs noauto 0 0
> ...


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 14, 2007)

No nothing works.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 15, 2007)

@skghosh44:Ofcourse,i expected that only.u need to open nautilus browser as root user and access full permission.many people makes a shortcut in Applications menu or in panel a shortcut to nautilus opening as root by adding a launcher with "gksu -u root nautilus --brower" etc.

else to open as local user,
open a terminal,see the o/p of "groups" command as local user-paste it herealso the o/p of " ls -ld  /windows/D".a group will be there called "plugdev" or something like that if u had write permission

we shud run "usermod" for local user to have the disk group in secondary groups.for that i need "cat  /etc/group" o/p from a terminal posted here.I will post the command afterwards.

also a reboot is necessary for u after editing /etc/fstab or running commands as above.else manually umount those partitions.

i am not yet comfortable with umask thingy's.
dont use yast for mount for the time being


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm stumped. That's why is preferable to assign all mount points at install. Anyway I hope Praka123 is able to help you. I know SuSE controls access by Access Control Lists. That's one last thing to be checked.
Open a konsole, become superuser, and type the following command and post the output:
getfacl /windows/C

Here is an example:
*img255.imageshack.us/img255/7184/factmi5.th.png

Do it for the other windows partitions as well. I am expecting the same output.


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 15, 2007)

Today While I am experimenting for write access in the windows partition, I selected D drive and able to paste a file there. I open /etc/fstab and found I changed the D drive as "defaults,umask=0000 0 0" and the other as "umask = 0002". and changed all the drive as "0000" and rebootd the system. Now all the drives are access for write permission.
Thanks for solving the problem. Here is the config of /etc/fstab :



> /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST380215A_9QZ1RTM3-part11 /                    ext3       acl,user_xattr        1 1
> /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST380215A_9QZ1RTM3-part9 swap                 swap       defaults              0 0
> proc                 /proc                proc       defaults              0 0
> sysfs                /sys                 sysfs      noauto                0 0
> ...


----------



## praka123 (Nov 15, 2007)

^hope ur problem solved  ?


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes the problems are solved.
Ok is there any package to  monitor running byte received/sent during net connection running. Like Knetstat or network monitor of ubuntu/kubuntu ?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 15, 2007)

go to gnome panel and right click to see whether net-status-applet is available or not.if it is not,run yast and install gnome-utilities,gnome-net-status-applet=>see these are from debian/ubuntu.the names may be different in suse,so use yast and install if the network-monitor applet is not available.also if ur using kde,inside kicker u can add knetstat.try.remember i dont have opensuse


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 15, 2007)

> remember i dont have opensuse


Prakash, why u do not try/experiment all the popular Linux Distro ? because this is why we can learn from you guys.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 15, 2007)

^i had tried almost all distros and chosen the best distro for me-Debian for the past 3 years,infact u wont learn anything by lurking over distros.I believe using a distro which is best suited for you helps learning.stay in linux Desktop of Gnome or kde and learn the features and options of your DE filemanager,terminal etc for eg to get temp monitor working under linux using lm-sensors or enabling smart using smartmontools adding custom shortcuts.launchers(remember dsl-on,dsl-off) etc
u learn more, rather than trying all the distros!i wasted quiet a long time for this.but it was 4 yrs ago.suse is nice eyecandy
but still tries live-cds if i get to have a chance to update my knowledge on latest kde(since i dont use it on hdd install) and new features like fedora's pulse audio etc.


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 15, 2007)

Good Thinking. I have 1st installed Fedora 7 which was failed in my PC  2nd I  tried Ubuntu and and learning afew about ubuntu  I have uinstalled it due to some problem of it. 3rd I installed kubuntu and it is running fine. 4th installed open suse and experiment going on.
Lets see what is next in my mind I dont know. Actually I like to experiment with any new thing.

main topic : I did not find any utilities regarding net status.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 15, 2007)

search in yast packages.


----------



## skghosh44 (Nov 16, 2007)

I search entire yast package and did not find any similar package for net status monitor tools.
here is the screenshot of yast.

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t1374419_Screenshot2.png

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t1374417_Screenshot1.png

However will "knetstats" will work in Open SuSe ?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 16, 2007)

@nucleuscore can help u.infact in yast there is the software management option too.there you have to search.sry i forgot the yast thing.
this is the link what i am talking about:
*www.suse.de/~sh/YaST2-Package-Manager/#getting_there
*www.suse.de/~sh/YaST2-Package-Manager/


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 16, 2007)

Please enable the repositories as in this article
*www.softwareinreview.com/cms/content/view/84

and search for gnome-netstatus or netstatus

I am very busy nowadyas and will be till tomorrow with the National Medical Microbiology Conference (*www.microcon2007.com), so will be late in replying


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 16, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> I search entire yast package and did not find any similar package for net status monitor tools.
> here is the screenshot of yast.
> 
> *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t1374419_Screenshot2.png
> ...



Why don't you try the online repositories? From the one click install? From software.opensuse.org. I am sure you will find what you want.

Off Topic.... I think I have been away for too long. No comment on openSUSE thread.... And prakash, you said it yourself, if SUSE shifts to deb, it will be the best.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Nov 30, 2007)

i am having problem installing .... i have two hhd ... PATA and SATA  ... i want to install suse in SATA drive ...
problem is that SATA drive is secondary drive and Suse fails to read it ... it only shows the other PATA drive .... i tried making the second drive my default drive to boot ... but still suse detects only the first drive ....


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 30, 2007)

SuSE 10.3 has no difficulty in detecting SATA drives, I have only one SATA hard disk. Check the jumper settings on the hard drives.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

this is weird.make sure ur having latest opensuse 10.3.if u can,press ctrl+alt+f2 to get a Virtual console and run "fdisk -l" command to make sure ur both hdds are shown.


----------



## chitvan (Jan 19, 2008)

*Open Suse 10.3  Sound  Problem*

i installed SuSE 10.3.
but i didnt get sound in it,
my MB is intel original 915GVWB onboard sound card,......


SuSE detects my sound card,,see this here......

*img526.imageshack.us/img526/755/screenshothe1.th.jpg

*i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc22/chiragchitvan/All Forums/Screenshot.png


i have installed SuSE 10.3 in my 2 friend`s PC having intel 845 from same DVD(Digit November),they got sound automatically.....

how to configure sound in 915GVWB?????
plzzzzz help..........


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 19, 2008)

Press Alt+F2

Type 

kmix 

and press Enter


----------



## Ecko (Jan 19, 2008)

I think configuring BSNL connection is easiest in Suse


----------



## chitvan (Jan 20, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Press Alt+F2
> 
> Type
> 
> ...




i have done same that u told but don`t get sound yet.
i also unchecked all mute options..


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 27, 2008)

Try this page *en.opensuse.org/AudioTroubleshooting


----------

